# Rabbit Fricasee



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

We made Rabbit Fricasee tonight with some of our slingshot taken desert cottontails. It was pretty good but took a lot of prep and time. I think I'm done with fancy rabbit recipes and I'm going to stick with slow cooker BBQ, frying, and hot buffelo style. They're simple and always delicious.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Always envious of your dishes!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks great! :thumbsup: I've only had it southern fried.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks yummy! I also like slow cooker in BarBQ sauce as a method of prep for wild game.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

